# HO 2-6-0 and 15" radius



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm planning my Christmas layout and I would like to run a portion of it on 15" radius track. Since you can buy it, I assume it will work with steam engines in 0-4-0 and 2-6-0 class. I only plan on using 40' cars with it. Will I have any problems?

The orange square is a tall curio cabinet that I don't want to move so I'm going to try to build around it.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

you may have trouble with the 2 6 0.
depending on how many of the drive wheels have flanges.

and still, it may throw the front 2 of the track.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Depends on what brand of 2-6-0 it is.. Not every manufacture follows nmra guidelines

Im worried that it won't pull 40 cars maybe ore cars though..


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I plan on running a Bachmann ALCO 2-6-0. It's the only train I have with sound. Plus my Bachmann Lafayette train set that I converted to DCC and added Kadee couplers. I guess I better experiment before building this layout.


----------

